# Kernel Panic OpnSense



## bruch05 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello,

I need your help to determine the root cause of crash of the firewall running OpnSense.

Thanks by advance for your advise.
Best regards
Christophe (French Charity Association)

System Information 

User-Agent Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/80.0.3987.149 Safari/537.36
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p17-HBSD  b0b3393e380(stable/20.1) i386
OPNsense 20.1.3 17a08bc1b
Plugins os-arp-scan-1.1 
Time Mon, 06 Apr 2020 22:16:19 +0200
OpenSSL 1.1.1d  10 Sep 2019
PHP 7.2.28

/var/crash/info.0: 

Dump header from device: /dev/ada0s1b
Architecture: i386
Architecture Version: 2
Dump Length: 388681728
Blocksize: 512
Dumptime: Mon Apr 6 15:46:39 2020
Hostname: firewall.laclairiere91240.fr
Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
Version String: FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p17-HBSD b0b3393e380(stable/20.1)
Panic String: double fault
Dump Parity: 4087337522
Bounds: 0
Dump Status: good

dmesg.boot

In attached file


----------



## Crivens (Apr 7, 2020)

I let this one be for charity.


----------



## bruch05 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello,

I don't understand your answer... i doesn't help me 
Perhaps i don't understand the usage of this forum, in this case, let me know.

Thx
Christophe


----------



## Crivens (Apr 15, 2020)

It helps you in so far as your question was posted. Since OpenSense is only based on FreeBSD, but is not FreeBSD, we usually don't allow such questions. It is explained in the sign up email you got. Now there is a chance you can get feedback if someone here knows. Otherwise you would not be reading this and your posting would have been deleted.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 15, 2020)

OpnSense has an excellent forum with a project developer personally answering questions.





						OPNsense Forum - Index
					

OPNsense Forum - Index




					forum.opnsense.org
				



You should try their forum first as they know their kernel configuration better than we would.


----------

